# Southend-on-Sea, Essex MEET 'Saturday Nov 29th' !!



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Hiya

Right its about time you lot came down Essex way for a meet. We can show all the boyracers what real cars are like. For two years now ive been keeping the TT about with novas and escorts spinning around me thinking I am the only TT. Â :

So come on you lot get your asses down the far South East Essex and show these cruisers what your made of. Â 

If your interested then post away but it would be nice if it was a proper TTOC meet. So people in the area get the posts going and maybe we will have ourselfs a good meet up.

Thanks for any nice replies

Christophe


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm always in Southend, my cousin lives in Leigh, only half hour drive from where i am, sure the SE London/Kent clan could manage an Essex day out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]Mail me we'll sort a meet.


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

SaulTTR

Just post on here mate so we can get some more people involved.

www.cruise-essex.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=18

Christophe


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> SaulTTR
> 
> Just post on here mate so we can get some more people involved.
> 
> ...


If stuff is happening like on page 13 of the album I'll be there! 

 ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

We gonna sort a date for this lads?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But this can't be a TT meeting. TT owners do not like watching half naked birds snogging each other. It is too tame!

We are hardcore people and we prefer actual shagging or dogging to be going on! ;D

I would be interested to come to this too. I am Ipswich based!


----------



## stevieteetee (Oct 20, 2002)

i,m there depending , when and where.
steve


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> But this can't be a TT meeting. TT owners do not like watching half naked birds snogging each other. It is too tame!
> 
> We are hardcore people and we prefer actual shagging or dogging to be going on! Â ;D
> 
> I would be interested to come to this too. I am Ipswich based!


Shall we leave the TT's @ home  8)


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Im easy Â ;D

Maxpower live is on the 29th-30th of November, so i reckon there will be loads of spoilers and fluffy dices about that weekend down my way cruising about.

Just an idea for the date? Â :

I think a meet outside the casino on southend seafront, nice photo op? 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

bring it on


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Good for me 8)


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Good show!

So hows about Saturday evening the 29th?

Location: Outside Westcliff Casino, SS0 7QY

ChrisTTC
SualTTR
NickP
Vlastan
StevieTeeTee
Ronin

We need some more? :


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

29th's good for me.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yep, 29th's good for me too, (as long as those Essex peasants don't clamber all over the motor like in some of those pics!! - unless they're naked birds of course! ).


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd rather they clamber into my motor :-* :-* :-* [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## stuart_a (May 6, 2002)

I'll try to make it. Not far from Benfleet. Imola TTC

Stuart!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Me and Ronin will be driving through that way, we'll meet up with you on the way


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Should be able to make it. Only 20min drive from me.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

What time you guys meeting up and were abouts is the casino ? 
Phill


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Location: Outside Westcliff Casino, SS0 7QY

Tap the postcode into a map site phil. Not sure on a time, how does 7.30-8ish pm sound?

This looks like its going to be a good turn out!!!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

if these two are there i'll be there. if anyone needs some medical assistance at least there is a nurse on hand Â


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

;D I wish it was like that every weekend, come it think of it maxpower is on that weekend soo you never know


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What time would this be?

I just found out that from my home to Southend is actually 100 miles!! 

Didn't think it was that far as up to the A12/M25 junction is only 62miles.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

V,

It's not that far in a TT


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> V,
> 
> It's not that far in a TT


I would totally agree to this, if it wasn't for the police playing hide and seek and the roadworks on the A12.


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Vlastan you have all day to get there as we are meeting in the evening.

The best route is off the A12 onto the A130 and then A127 and straight into Sunny Southend. Should take you about and hour?

Ive done Southend to Milton Keynes in one and half hours (200 miles) but that was to see me girlfriend at the time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So who is gettin' the first round of ice creams in and candy flos folks


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Why you gonna join us?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Why you gonna join us?


I'm thinking about it! ;D It might be worth coming down for a Rosis I SUPPOSE ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

One scoop or two :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> One scoop or two :


5 scoops, 1 big bag of candy flos, 1 toffee apple, 1 big bag of honeycombe, a go on the 10p slot machines that move back and forth and a ride on the big pirate ship followed by a bag of chips please ;D.......

..... with Ketchup ;D and a view of Sarfend on Estury


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

So you're gonna give TOTS a miss then :-X


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Ive seen loads of TT around my way how comes there not on here then? ;D

Location: Outside Westcliff Casino, SS0 7QY. 7-8pm

Names:

ChrisTTC
SualTTr
Nickp
Vlastan
SteveTEETEE
Ronin
Stuart_a
StaTTz
Ekz225
TTej
Abi

Come on ya lazy buggers!!!!


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Know what you mean mate. I live just outside of Wickford and i see loads of TT's yet there is only a small minority of us that are on the forum. :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Are you doing much to let those owners know about the forum and the TTOC?


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Guilty as charged.. ;D

Sent of for my TTOC membership last week so the stickers will be going in the windows as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaw i would love to come down on the 29th, especially since im a southend boy myself! But i've GOT BIG Exams on the Monday!! So dont think i'll be able to make it Â :'(

BUGGER!! Â


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Come on Doc an hour with the TT Fanatics, you know you want to.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> aaaaaaaaaaaw i would love to come down on the 29th, especially since im a southend boy myself! But i've GOT BIG Exams on the Monday!! So dont think i'll be able to make it Â :'(
> 
> BUGGER!! Â


Can't tempt you for some candy floss then and treck down memory lane of TOTS for a boogie and a jiggie [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was thinking I might just spy on you lot with my camcorder from a distance ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

You can get arrested for that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You can get arrested for that


LOL.. You shouldn't have said that!  I like men in uniform who use handcuffs ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Roll on, take one.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*click* ... oh my camera has broke : ;D


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Clive

I was thinking of dropping flyers on there screens, do you have such media? :

Im only a humble poster tho and not a fully pledged member as i never got any reply to joining up to the lovely TTOC? :-/

But im always keen to spread the love! ;D

Yet me know Clive


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Christophe just saw your message in my inbox. I should be able to make so please put my name in the list. Thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I hope I can make this meeting too, as it would be nice to meet so many new people.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Saul's just pointed this one out to me. Might well be there, but have to say provisional at present


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

ello

You dont need to be on the list just come along!!!!!

For those TT owners I spoke to at the weekend, im sorry for scaring you about all this ******** and Meet. I got way to excited about the whole thing but I think its going to be a top night.

And thanks to the guy from Norwich I met at Street Racing Sunday night. It was a great buzz!!!!

Make sure you make it down on the 29th.

Christophe
(Spreading the love)


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Hiya

Remember this Saturday night 7.30 8ish or after then!!!

Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, should be a good turn out ;D


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Can someone stop it from raining


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Wish i could, it'll still be a good night ;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys, are you all still going to this meet even if its rainning . Dont fancy coming all the way from Bedfordshire and no ones there!!
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh go on I am coming along on my push bike, wellies, farmers cap, barbour and rainoutfit ;D.. with an icream parlour for the lads and me cam corder around me neck ;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Abi, forgot about icecream defo worth the trip, got any spare wellies ;D
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You will be in a nice warm snug TT all nice and dry with your hair in place, ;D whilst I am dodging you lot and causing havoc, wobbling all over the place falling off the bike, loosing me balance, showing you lot up with ice cream round me chops, in my face and soacked like a drenged alley cat  with candy floss on my head where I have had a secret scoff ;D   .

With toffee apples sticking out me ears too [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Abi, sure seems you know how to enjoy yourself, I'll give you the warm dry TT , the hair is a different matter. Why wont you have the TT.
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi, sure seems you know how to enjoy yourself, I'll give you the warm dry TT , the hair is a different matter. Â Why wont you have the TT.
> Phill


Why have a TT seat when I can have a saddle in the pouring rain . Actually I hasten to add am now a Ford owner :-[ :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Correction a happy Ford owner [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

EKZ225,

I'm definately there, i think Ronin is also, UK Christophe will be there and not forgetting Abi i'm sure a few more will turn up ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Damn..it looks like rain on Saturday.

Last time I came to Southend it was raining too so it wasn't much fun. If it doesn't rain I would like to come too. After all the silly multimap calculated wrong the distance, so it is about 65 miles and not 100 as I though initially?

Is anybody travelling longer than this to come over?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

V,

Ronin and i are coming from S.London about 40m, definately there


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gawd some of you men are right real wimps when it comes to rain :. Why should this put you off? Vlastan? :.

If hubby releases me from my ball and chain and our two sons don't throw away the key to it I will deffo be there .

Besides it is nice to meet local people and put the names to the faces


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Nothing will stop me im still going rain or snow Â :

Anyone what some greenstuff pads for the front i'll bring them along also one window motor. Just incase someone wants them.

I think my numbers on my sig if you need to find me parked up.

Anyone got a digital cam can you bring it along?

Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Will definately be there also try and get hold of digital camera.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a digital camera and a camcorder . 
Would you like me to bring mine along? . My fees are filthly cheap ;D. It is an excellent camera and takes brill piccies . I have some examples too ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S.. I have a memory card which can take up to 120 pictures too : ;D

So be prepared guys ;D. Major piccie taking of you and your TT's ;D  and me raving down TOTS ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> My fees are filthly cheap


I've already told you that's an arrestible offence


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will behave now [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys,sorry and Abi ;D I know its late but just got in from work , is there any special place to meet or park , is that the bit of the sea front were you can park in the middle of the road!!
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes it is right outside the Casino which is near the Cliffs Pavillion. You shouldn't be able to miss it. It has trees outside with christmas lights on which are plain lights  Ample parking in the middle of the road too .

What time is everybody aiming to get there for? And are you all coming alone or bringing partners. ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm heading there for about 7.30pm, not bringing the GF she wouldn't appreciate a TT meet


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

I'am trying to get there for 20:00 ,large roadworks on the A1 got stuck there at midnight last night !! :-[
I'll be on my own as well :'( :-/
Phill


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool, i'll see you all at 7.30-800pm then outside casino, meeting with Ronin at 7ish ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Guys I will be aiming to get there for a little after 7.30ish .


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Hey thats not fair your gonna be there before me, park up the Cliffs Pavillion side of the casino so as you look up you can see it on the cliffs. The other side of the casino is for the boyracers.

Look like we may getaway with the rain, its drying up here in Southend!! Sssh

Dam i didnt get my induction kit today bugger was going to flash it off.

See you guy and girls tonight!

I'll be there with a mate and my son, god a night without the ladys in the car? Â :

Christophe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

With any luck I will be coming along in that direction on the side of the Cliffs ;D. I will hold everybody up looking out for at least 1 TT that will probably not be you lot LOL ;D. And my mum told me to never talk to strangers LOL :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S If some of you don't know this part of the sea front very well beware of the speed cameras . 30 limit I think


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Have a great night all of you - don't forget the piccies.

I'm off to a new Greek restaurant in Blackmore, otherwise ...

Moley


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Is everyone still going up to Southend tonight?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

defo - meeting Saulttr en route


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Evenin all. ;D

I should be there just after 8. 

As Abi kindly stated, there are speed cameras along the sea front 30MPH!! and if any of you are coming down the A127. As you approach the southend/eastwood area there are cameras where it goes into 40 MPH zone.

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am hoping to attend this meet and armed with with the digital camera ;D but I must confess I woke up with a migraine this morning and bad chest pains but I am going to try and make it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aiming to leave Lickadicky (Billericay) at 7.15pm going via A127 too ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Dean,

Where in London you coming from?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can someone bring a girlfriend for me to chat to please


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Aiming to leave Lickadicky (Billericay) at 7.15pm going via A127 too


Gona get wet on yer bike :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have fun. I'm under house arrest, errr I mean I'm on-call this weekend. Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I will be in a car ;D preferably not a four ringed flinstone runner


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am only taggin along for the ice cream, candy floss, and to take the pictures of you herberts/boy racers ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> and if any of you are coming down the A127. As you approach the southend/eastwood area there are cameras where it goes into 40 MPH zone.
> 
> [smiley=pimp2.gif]


... and there aren't any cameras between the M25 and Basildon - see what speed you can get up to from the Fortune of War roundabout up to the first Basildon junction - this is my local blast every morning - traffic permitting of course ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ... and there aren't any cameras between the M25 and Basildon - see what speed you can get up to from the Fortune of War roundabout up to the first Basildon junction - this is my local blast every morning - traffic permitting of course Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Boy racer ;D. Shame you can't make it Moley would have been good to put the name to the face as you live 5 miles or so from me


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

i am coming from mitcham surrey . D2AN W. LOOK OUT 4 THE BIG BLUE ILLUMINATED
TT I AM NEON CRAZY CAN NOT HELP MYSELF SEE U ALL SOON ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

LOL, see you soon


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, what can I say other than ;D ;D ;D ;D.

Firstly, thank you UK_Christophe for a fabby event . So many people turned up and made the effort too and it was delightful putting the names to the faces too  I had a super time and was glad of some female company too *cough* . *Evidence* to prove it 

Secondly thanks guys for making me welcome [smiley=sweetheart.gif]. Your all such lovely peeps and each and everyone of you deserve your cars ;D. 
Well done to you all and many more years of cherished cat smiles on ya little faces they were all beautiful and it was a privilage admiring them and meeting their owners .

And ... thirdly :... *whistle* .............I have the pictures :-X :-X :-X :-X. Some are veeeeeery good indeed ....*turns her head 190 degrees, upside down, side ways ;D ;D ;D

I will have to find someone though who can would be so kind to upload them to a website for me so if I smile would someone be so kind enough ;D.

Thanks guys ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great meet, Was so good to see a TT with neons, hopefully the pics will come out well...I though I was well modded but was humbled.

The Black coupe with Purple leather was a great combination...just a passer by who decided to stop.

Great to meet everyone organisation was really good, the street racers burning up the strip and the backfiring exhausts were funny.

Thansk to UK_Christophe for setting this one up.

Picture hosting is not a problem Abi, just email whatever you want put up.

tired now..got to sleep.


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Mornin all. ;D ;D

Well what can i say...
Great meet guys and girls, had an excellent time. ;D
Good turn out aswell considering the weather.

Big THANKYOU to: uk-christophe for the brake pads and organising the meet. Nice one mate.;D

Big THANKYOU to: Wak for getting my alarm to beep and sorting out the airbag light. You are truly a very kind man indeed. ;D

Entertainment for the evening was provided by Abi and her camera   and Saul and his HOTDOG! ROTFLMAO ;D ;D

Fireworks were courtesy of the 3 renault 5's showing us how to kill a turbo in one easy step.

Thanks to everyone in attendance for a great time, we must do it again soon!

Steve.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who was the person who did the huge big great TT letters in the sand? That looked pretty cool too . I took a piccie but it didn't come out sadly .


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

;D ;D Great time all really enjoyed it. Want one of those exhaust fireworks :-X We'll have to do it again, cheers Wak for setting my autolock 

Lesson for the day peeps, Remember there is 6 different variety of hot dogs but only one Jeff Capes look-a-like to serve them. Â TWAT ;D

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The sausages looked to big for me to get my tongue round so I came home to hubby instead  .... and he did me a ham sandwich with a cuppa tea ;D.

There, you all wondered what the ending of that sentence was going to be did'nt you ;D .. Dirty buggers ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who was the guy that took his clothes off and ran along on the sandy bit shouting out 'Ivastiffy' with 6 ice-creams in each hand for us lot. 
Was it Ronin ;D. Think it was  ;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys & girls , Can only agree with all the coments great night , just finished cleaning the car it looked like I'd been off roading when I opened the garage today.
Really nice to meet everyone my best memory is Abi dragging the two girls across the road for the photo's
lol, ;D 
Hope to see you all at the Amd day ,
Cheers
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Phil  Sorry if I led you astray on the A127 . I couldn't resist ;D. Did you get home safely . Those girls were [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] Southend girlies.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] Southend girlies.


You tart ;D. 
I caught you looking up one of their skirts :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

just a quickie as i m cleaning the car ( surprise ) nice to meet everyone, see you at AMD ?
Special hello to ABI, at least the sig pics explained now ( still expected a raver ! ) Will be going to the wholesalers to buy saul a sh1t load of hotdogs later ( gotta get a seventh variety )
Thanks to Wak for the Beep ( now in the process of running the battery down playing with it ) 
Fireworks were good, but i think im gonna mount a bren gun on mine.

Southend girls are most pleasing!!!!!! [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif][smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Another tart... Ronin ;D :-X. You lot honestly!!!

You were all shy ;D I went and grapped those girls and got em to pose and give it all to you over your bonnets ;D. Har har har har  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

All Abi's pics and mine are uploading.

give it 20mins from now.

http://www.wak-tt.com/southend1103/southend1103.htm


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice pics, girlies looked better in the flesh :-*


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

New Forge Pipes


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Getting a snack


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Why was there a towel on the seat? 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Couldn't you tell she was peeing her pants with excitement from all the attention ;D.

They were lovely girlies and good sports . Well done girls :-*.

Thanks WAK for putting them up for me .

My digital camera really struggled with the night light sadly .

Your piccies are great WAK 8). You will make a fine photographer of me yet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOLOL... Oh look one for Saulttr to remember.. the hot dog man the background ;D LOL


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Abi, night pics are very hard to get right without a tripod and still objects.....

It was great to have you there taking the pics we dare not take!... :

There's no way us blokes would have had the balls to ask those girls to pose. 

we got a nice set of memories of the evening, between us...so to speak!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Couldn't you tell she was peeing her pants with excitement from all the attention Â ;D.


yes but he put the towel out for me and I wasnt that excited to be doing a Vagcom session with him! : ;D


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Abi , you can lead me astray anytime,  Hope you and everyone else had safe journeys.
Saul, Geoff Capes lol, ;D how about his minder ?
Phill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> yes but he put the towel out for me and I wasnt that excited to be doing a Vagcom session with him! Â : ;D


Wak, a real shame it wasn't a red carpet for you


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice pics Wak & Abi. Put the ones i took to shame. ;D

Ps. The two girlies looked better in the flesh, especially the one with the big babbilons!  ;D ;D


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Saul.

Heres the number for that 4 wheel drive rolling road place in Witham.

Engine Advantages Ltd
14 Crittall Road
Witham
Essex
CM8 3DR

01376 502522

Think its about Â£30 for a power run and about Â£60-Â£70 for a full diagnostic + power run.

IM me if your gonna get it done before the AMD day and ill come down with you.

Steve


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I fell in love with the lilac interior on the black TT from the couple who were passers by [smiley=cheers.gif]. 
They were a trendy couple who had perfect taste [smiley=dude.gif]. His wife j u s t lurvvved the motor


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW - Looks like you guy's had fun - look at the size of those.....erm........TT's ;D ;D ;D


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Abi, your not wrong that interior.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stattz/meet5.jpg
Simply stunning, had a nice bodykit too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those girls will never look at Sarfend in the same light again with out our TT lads ;D. Roll it on guys ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> There's no way us blokes would have had the balls to ask those girls to pose.


If I was there we wouldn't only have 2 girls but a lot more!! Â 

Wak...make sure Wakitta doesn't see this, or she would get very jealous!!










About the towel...I guess this must be Ronin's car. So he discussed before Â that he is using it to maintain the Anis leather clean.

For a second I though that the girl sitting there wasn't wearing any Â knickers and she was given a towel to sit on! Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not going to tolerate these girls getting knocked ;D. They were lovely girls. Very young, good fun and were aware what they were getting into ;D har har har .


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Steph looks nearly as good as me in my car ! - i knew there would be a comment or too about the towel!
It was meant to be a red carpet Wak but its all i had at the time.......

ill be uploading a load of pics soon


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Wow great turn out guys and girls thanks all for coming along.

Yeah thos girls looked better in real life, thanks for your help abbey on that one.

Thanks Wak for having a look at my car.

Ive just got back from Maxpower in London where I seem to have quite alot of photos of girls and only a few of cars. Wak I need to up load these for the guys, if you thought those girls last night were fit you have to check the maxpower ones out.

Them poor people I dragged along that were on there way to dinner.

Nice meeting all of you

Christophe


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ronin,

Consider a towell the same colour like the anis, so it doesn't clash! 

I bet the two girls were feeling like models at that night...camera flashes all around them and they were posing so nicely.

So what happened after the pictures? Did you just kiss them goodbye and let them go?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I posed them Vlastan ;D. They were very shy actually . One was 17 and one was 20 believe it or not .

We let them go, I bunged them a tenner to get a drink for their assistance, time and snaps and then they cruzed up and down in their little punto beeming and smiling which was very sweet and girly


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

RRRRRRRRR


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

LOL.....was a very good night.......

Was good to bump into some old faces, even if I couldnt remember some of the names! :-/

Picts look good though....must do it again soon....


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

I saw them girls after you all went :

Start the bidding for there numbers?

;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I saw them girls after you all went Â :
> 
> Start the bidding for there numbers?
> 
> ;D


Come on Christophe, you can't fool us that easy . Your forgot to mention you went back the front cruzin up and down looking for them Sunday night and Monday night . Ya little [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Me never!!! ;D

You wait till you see Sundays photos

Way Hay!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Me never!!! Â ;D
> 
> You wait till you see Sundays photos
> 
> Way Hay!!!!


OMG those poor girlies what have you been doing with them .

Go on show us the piccies ;D


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Will do 2moz there still on me laptop Abbey.

Can peeps email be the raw virgin ;D photos co I can give them the once over with photoshop?

The ones with the girls in them 1st please hehe

[email protected] or IM

Cheers


----------

